# [SOLVED]Wierid problem with postfix smtp config

## rennyo

Have a very strange problem with postfix. Installed it and configured in local network. It delivers messages and place them in /home/$USER/.maildir folder. I need to place them in /var/spool/mail folder, but when i change parametrs of main.cf file, nothing happens and postfix continues send them in user's home folders./var/spool/mail is empty.

The uncommented parametr in main.cf

mail_spool_directory = /var/spool/mail

must change what i need,but it doesn't

```
#postconf | grep spool

mail_spool_directory = /var/spool/mail
```

So, any change with mail_spool_directory parametr isn't working. The directory /var/spool/mail is present with rights 1777. Logs writes that everything is ok, and the letter "delivered to maildir".Tried two diferent versions of postfix with the same result.Does anyone knows what can be done with it?Last edited by rennyo on Sun Jan 08, 2012 12:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## overkll

Comment out "home_mailbox = .maildir/" and do `/etc/init.d/postfix reload`.

FYI, postfix docs show:

```
home_mailbox (default: empty)

Optional pathname of a mailbox file relative to a local(8) user's home directory.

Specify a pathname ending in "/" for qmail-style delivery.

The precedence of local(8) delivery features from high to low is: aliases, .forward files, mailbox_transport_maps, mailbox_transport, mailbox_command_maps, mailbox_command, home_mailbox, mail_spool_directory, fallback_transport_maps, fallback_transport and luser_relay.

Examples:

home_mailbox = Mailbox

home_mailbox = Maildir/
```

So according to the docs, if home_mailbox is specified (I think it is by default) then it takes precedence over mail_spool_directory.

----------

## rennyo

Wow. Thanks a lot! You made my day!

Exactly this is working. The problem was in addition string "home_mailbox = .maildir/" in the last string of config file  :Laughing:  I commented two others in the middle, but someone left the third in the end of file.   :Laughing: 

Thanks!

----------

## overkll

You're welcome.  Glad I could help.  I configure 2 new postfix servers last week and I remember that line at the end of main.cf.

----------

